# New Recently Deleted Folder Three Thumbs Down



## Waldo50676 (Mar 19, 2005)

:down: :down: :down: 

What a pain in the back side, I delete programs out the now playing list and now have to open the STUPID recently deleted items folder and delete them again.


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

Why do you delete them a second time? If you just leave them alone, they will drop-off by themselves.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You don't have to delete them again. Once they're in the Recently Deleted folder their space is free to be used by any other recording, even Suggestions. The only reason you'd ever need to manually delete something from Recently Deleted is if it were something you didn't want anyone else to know you watched.

Dan


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The only reason you'd ever need to manually delete something from Recently Deleted is if it were something you didn't want anyone else to know you watched.
> 
> Dan


Oh, that would be an interesting use of it. So, if your mother were visiting, you might want to delete all the eps of 'Real Sex' from the recently deleted folder. 

BTW, what are the rules for how long shows stay in the recently deleted folder?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no rule as to how long they hang around. When the space is needed for something else it's used and the program in Recently Deleted is gone for good. The only pattern I could find is that the older programs always seem to get overwritten first. And when I say older I mean the recording date. So if you have something that's been sitting in your Now Playing for months that you just finally deleted today it will be overwritten before programs you recorded this week and deleted yesterday.

Dan


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

And even once deleted, the fact that they were recorded is available in Recording History for a while.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, I'm thinking that normally all my available space is taken by suggestions, so you'd think very soon after a program's deletion, its space will be needed by a suggestion, if nothing else. So I'm wondering if something will stay in the recently deleted folder longer than a few hours.

I'm thinking it would be nice to have a feature where suggestions won't overwrite a recently deleted program until 24 hours or so after deletion.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Recently Deleted folder is more for those times when you accidentally delete something and need to recover it right away. It's not meant for any sort of long term storage. As you said with Suggestions enabled it's unlikely recordings in Recently Deleted would last more then a couple of hours. If you turn Suggestions off they will last substantially longer, but still there are no guarantees as to how long they will hang around and as I pointed out the order things are overwritten is related to the recording date and not the deletion date, so the things you might expect to stick around might not.

Dan


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

would be nice if we could put this thread in the recently deleted folder


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

Who was it that said that people will complain about everything?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I agree that it makes sense to not use the recently deleted folder for long term storage. I was just thinking that 24 hours seems reasonable though. True, usually when my wife accidentally deletes something she knows right away it was a mistake, and this new feature will be very handy. But there might times where we'd like 24 hours to decide whether to undelete. Example: She deletes something, and then that night I tell her I wish I could have watched it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

tazzftw said:


> Who was it that said that people will complain about everything?


I hope people don't think I'm complaining, but rather I'm asking questions and making constructive criticism. I'm actually very happy this new feature is here... it's a substantial improvement over how it was was in the pre-deleted-folder-feature days.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JoeBarbs said:


> would be nice if we could put this thread in the recently deleted folder


Actually I think this is a decent thread that might help more people then just the OP. My Sister got the new software a few days ago and thought the exact same thing until I explained it to her. I think the misconception is that recordings in the Recently Deleted folder are still taking up space until you permanently remove them.

Dan


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

timckelley said:


> I hope people don't think I'm complaining, but rather I'm asking questions and making constructive criticism. I'm actually very happy this new feature is here... it's a substantial improvement over how it was was in the pre-deleted-folder-feature days.


Well I was replying to the author. Still it's amazing how p*ssed off (can I say that?) people can get around here for the littlest things.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Actually I think this is a decent thread that might help more people then just the OP. My Sister got the new software a few days ago and thought the exact same thing until I explained it to her. I think the misconception is that recordings in the Recently Deleted folder are still taking up space until you permanently remove them.
> 
> Dan


Now that you mention this, this sounds like exactly what my wife would think. She used to delete Suggestions, thinking they were taking up needed space, and so I better explain this new feature to her.

Actually, she still occasionally deletes suggestions for a legitimate reason: By deleting the bad suggestions, it makes more room for good suggestions to pop up, and she has less to worry about the new suggestions overwriting other good suggestions.



tazzftw said:


> Well I was replying to the author. Still it's amazing how p*ssed off (can I say that?) people can get around here for the littlest things.


Sorry - I misunderstood you. Yes, I can understand your reaction after seeing his :down: :down: :down:    emoticons.


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

I wish there was an option when you set up a season pass or something so there would only be 1 episode in the RDF. I have a news program I record every day, and I set up the season pass to only keep 1 episode so I only have todays episode in NP. Yes I know it removes them automatically, but I don't see any reason to fill the RDF with this 1 program.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> There is no rule as to how long they hang around. When the space is needed for something else it's used and the program in Recently Deleted is gone for good. The only pattern I could find is that the older programs always seem to get overwritten first. And when I say older I mean the recording date. So if you have something that's been sitting in your Now Playing for months that you just finally deleted today it will be overwritten before programs you recorded this week and deleted yesterday.
> 
> Dan


This is an annoying behavior that I wish would change. The folder is called "Recently Deleted," and shows that fit that description (i.e. the show I deleted three hours earlier, recorded three days ago) should be in there, not the 11 episodes of SportsCenter that were deleted earlier in the day because of my KAM=1 Season Pass.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Somehow i think all the people complaining about The recently deleted folder:


Are concerned about pron (yes I fall into this category, but am not complaining)
Don't understand how it works


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I just got this 3 days ago. It is handy indeed. 

I wonder if Suggestions will be auto delete from the Suggestion file even with recently deleted shows in the RDF.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I know I'm concerned about pron....worrying about pron kept me up all night last night...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I wonder if Suggestions will be auto delete from the Suggestion file even with recently deleted shows in the RDF.


No. Suggestions take priority over things in Recently Deleted, so the Recently Deleted folder will have to be empty before a Suggestion is deleted.

Dan


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Actually I think this is a decent thread that might help more people then just the OP. My Sister got the new software a few days ago and thought the exact same thing until I explained it to her. I think the misconception is that recordings in the Recently Deleted folder are still taking up space until you permanently remove them.


Just like the misconception that Suggestions take up space and might prevent shows you want from being recorded.

Some people simply don't get it and never will.


----------



## ScottUrman (Dec 22, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Actually, she still occasionally deletes suggestions for a legitimate reason: By deleting the bad suggestions, it makes more room for good suggestions to pop up, and she has less to worry about the new suggestions overwriting other good suggestions.


If you see a bad suggestion, giving it a thumbs down (or 2 or 3) should prevent it from being suggested again.


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I know I'm concerned about pron....worrying about pron kept me up all night last night...


Can you still see?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ScottUrman said:


> If you see a bad suggestion, giving it a thumbs down (or 2 or 3) should prevent it from being suggested again.


What his wife does is delete the bad suggestions (perhaps she should give them thumbs down first, but I can understand not wanting to do that in every case) so that the older, good suggestions don't get deleted. That makes some sense.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Deleting is actually less of a pain now since it can be done by hitting the clear button. And deleting recently deleted items isn't much more difficult (just confirming after hitting clear).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I hate my computer. After throwing files in the Recycle Bin, I have to empty the recycle bin again?


----------



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

The very best thing about this folder, is that it serves as a great "space" detector on the hard drive. Before I had to guess. Now I know I have 40 shows of space left, give or take.

Love it. 
Great update.
Great job, Tivo!!
I believe that right now, the S2 is in a near-perfect state. (given the usb1 hardware limitations).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Atomike said:


> (given the usb1 hardware limitations).


The only TiVos with USB 1.1 are the old 140 units. Everything since is USB 2.0. However based on my experience USB 2.0 does nothing to help the speed of the newer 500 series boxes, so the only ones that really benifit are the older 240 boxes.

Dan


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Now we just need a function for when hit clear on a folder.

Instead of Bong it should offer with confirmation to delete everything in the folder and if it is done on the RDF then offer to permanently delete everything (empty) that folder.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree, that would be very helpful. :up:

Dan


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

MighTiVo said:


> Now we just need a funtion for when hit clear on a folder.
> 
> Instead of Bong it should offer with confirmation to delete everything in the folder and if it is done on the RDF then offer to permanently delete everything (empty) that folder.


I'll definitey second that first motion.


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Actually I think this is a decent thread that might help more people then just the OP. My Sister got the new software a few days ago and thought the exact same thing until I explained it to her. I think the misconception is that recordings in the Recently Deleted folder are still taking up space until you permanently remove them.
> 
> Dan


The title of the thread and angry face icon is what ticked me off. But its all good.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Deleting is actually less of a pain now since it can be done by hitting the clear button.


That's been there for a very long time. I use this on my series 1s all the time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> That's been there for a very long time. I use this on my series 1s all the time.


Yes, I've used clear for delete since the day I installed my TiVo.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

mattack said:


> That's been there for a very long time. I use this on my series 1s all the time.


But isn't the difference now, that you don't have to confirm after hitting <clear>?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mattack said:


> That's been there for a very long time. I use this on my series 1s all the time.


Yes, but now clear deletes the program without a prompt.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

And yet we forum members have managed to go on for two screens with of postings without a single response from the OP...

J


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Maybe the OP got deleted?

Where's Waldo?

I *love* this feature. Already saved my Bacon (and my old Amazing Race finales) once! I only expect it to be in Recently deleted for the 10 seconds it takes me to realize I deleted something inadvertently. Works perfectly


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

Maybe he's been deleting stuff out of his deleted folder since his first post and hasn't had a chance to come back and see that he doesn't have to.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ashu said:


> I *love* this feature. Already saved my Bacon (and my old Amazing Race finales) once! I only expect it to be in Recently deleted for the 10 seconds it takes me to realize I deleted something inadvertently. Works perfectly


Sometimes it's not in there, though, as it's been permanently deleted immediately, so that a more recently recorded but less recently deleted show can remain in there.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> The only TiVos with USB 1.1 are the old 140 units. Everything since is USB 2.0. However based on my experience USB 2.0 does nothing to help the speed of the newer 500 series boxes, so the only ones that really benifit are the older 240 boxes.
> 
> Dan


before the last sftwre update (using a wired adapter) I got ~350k outta my 540, now I get 550k.

I know it ain't tserver, but I didn't have to crack the case either!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

stevel said:


> And even once deleted, the fact that they were recorded is available in Recording History for a while.


But you can't recover it from the history, no?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not that I am aware of. I mention this for those people who want to remove all traces that a program had been recorded, though the naive TiVo user would not typically think of looking in the recording history. Still, we see lots of people asking how to remove PPV purchases from their DirecTiVo boxes (these are stored on the access card), so I imagine the same people would be concerned about this.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

One way to record a program and then delete it without somebody else in your house knowing what illicit program you recorded is to do a manual recording starting 1 minute before your show. It'll show up in Now Playing with the name of whatever program preceded it, even though it's really your program. Same in the recording history.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Or set it to record something like Teletubbies, cover up your IR blaster, and turn to Cinemax with your cable box remote. As far as Tivo knows, it's recording Teletubbies.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> Or set it to record something like Teletubbies, cover up your IR blaster, and turn to Cinemax with your cable box remote. As far as Tivo knows, it's recording Teletubbies.


That would only work if you have a cable box or satellite. In my case, I have analog cable, and the TiVo's own tuner is what does the tuning.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You bunch of pervs....


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

TerpBE said:


> Or set it to record something like Teletubbies, cover up your IR blaster, and turn to Cinemax with your cable box remote. As far as Tivo knows, it's recording Teletubbies.


Yeah, good idea. You do that, you leave the house, wife says "Let's let the kids watch Tivo, What's on? Telebubbies, Ok kids, you know how to turn on the show, I'm going into the other room, you enjoy the show"


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

That is cool. People have been asking for something like a "recycle bin" for awhile (that I have heard at least).

Yes, I know, the DirecTiVos will not get the feature...


----------



## Diddle (Mar 1, 2006)

I wondered about the whole "delete it twice" thing at first, but when I read that the space is immediately available (and I don't have to manually remove them), I've stopped deleting them the 2nd time.

Why not just add a "Delete all Recently Deleted" item at the top of the Recently Deleted list? An easy way to clear everything and no more complaints!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My DirecTiVos have had this for a couple of years. It's called TiVoWebPlus.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Diddle said:


> Why not just add a "Delete all Recently Deleted" item at the top of the Recently Deleted list?


And the advantage of this would be...?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Diddle said:


> ... Why not just add a "Delete all Recently Deleted" item at the top of the Recently Deleted list? ...


I think a better phrase would be "Clear Recently Deleted list." It fits as all that is really done is hide the titles. This keeps people from thinking items in the folder are holding on to needed space.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Popasmurf said:


> I wish there was an option when you set up a season pass or something so there would only be 1 episode in the RDF. I have a news program I record every day, and I set up the season pass to only keep 1 episode so I only have todays episode in NP. Yes I know it removes them automatically, but I don't see any reason to fill the RDF with this 1 program.


Maybe my drive is just so full i never noticed...but if Tivo deletes a show for KAM reasons...does the deleted show go into the RD folder? I've only seen shows that i personally deleted....nothing that Tivo deleted on its own...


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

mrjam2jab said:


> Maybe my drive is just so full i never noticed...but if Tivo deletes a show for KAM reasons...does the deleted show go into the RD folder? I've only seen shows that i personally deleted....nothing that Tivo deleted on its own...


I've noticed when my TiVo deletes suggestions they don't go in "Recently Deleted".


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Translation: WALDO WATCHES A LOT OF PORN.


----------



## Eleanor (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't have the recently deleted folder. I have a series 2. Are there only certain versions that get to have this feature.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

You will get it.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Translation: WALDO WATCHES A LOT OF PORN.


Waldo should be proud of the porn he watches - or at least, not be ashamed of it... it's _something_ that he shows intrest in.

If his wife/girlfriend has a problem with seeing the porn on his TiVO, that probably says much of the job she is not performing in the bedroom... either that or he just needs to get another TiVo for their bedroom and let the kids have their "kiddie-safe" TiVo in the front-room or wherever it is. Sorry to be so blunt honest, but 1 + 1 usually = 2.

edit: BTW, there are *Parental Controls* that could be setup if you dont want a certain family member watching a particular rated shows or even certain channels.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Eleanor said:


> I don't have the recently deleted folder. I have a series 2. Are there only certain versions that get to have this feature.


It is part of the 7.2.2 update which is still rolling out to users, it'll take a few weeks for everyone to get it.

BTW, I got your emailed question - but you have your forum email and PM's disabled so I couldn't reply. To turn off the on-screen clock re-enter the same SPS9S code and go back to a menu. It'll also reset at a reboot.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> There is no rule as to how long they hang around. When the space is needed for something else it's used and the program in Recently Deleted is gone for good. The only pattern I could find is that the older programs always seem to get overwritten first. And when I say older I mean the recording date. So if you have something that's been sitting in your Now Playing for months that you just finally deleted today it will be overwritten before programs you recorded this week and deleted yesterday.
> 
> Dan


It seems to me it would make more sense to overwrite programs by their *deletion* date, rather than their *recording* date. IOW, overwrite in the order they were deleted, not recorded..


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

mrjam2jab said:


> Maybe my drive is just so full i never noticed...but if Tivo deletes a show for KAM reasons...does the deleted show go into the RD folder?


Yes.

This is why I have to kill all the extra SportsCenters in the To Do list. If I forget, and they get recorded, they end up in the Recently Deleted folder, and when I delete something that's three days old, it's gone from that folder way too soon, because this morning's SportsCenter needs to stay in there instead.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

I used this for the first time yesterday. I inadvertently deleted something - got it right back. NO complaints here. Thanks for the new feature.

Jim


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Question: I know that if a Suggestion needs room to record, it'll wipe out what it needs in RD. What if a show deletes and needs to go into the RD folder, but all availabe space is being used for a combination of regular NP show, suggestions, plus of RD shows? Will it automatically wipe out an RD show to make room or wipe out a suggestion? I'm thinking it'll probably wipe out an RD show. But then what if RD is currently empty? Will it then wipe out a suggestions to make room for the new RD entry?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

As i understand it it works no different than in version before the RDF made it into the UI. Something thats deleted (now visible in the RDF folder) can be overwritten for any reason - it's free space as far as the Tivo is concerned. After all the free space is used up it starts overwritting sauggestions.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Question: I know that if a Suggestion needs room to record, it'll wipe out what it needs in RD. What if a show deletes and needs to go into the RD folder, but all availabe space is being used for a combination of regular NP show, suggestions, plus of RD shows? Will it automatically wipe out an RD show to make room or wipe out a suggestion? I'm thinking it'll probably wipe out an RD show. But then what if RD is currently empty? Will it then wipe out a suggestions to make room for the new RD entry?


An expiring show'll never wipe out a Suggestion, it seems. I bet the underlying behaviour hasn't changed an iota, just the visibility of recently deleted shows!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

ashu said:


> An expiring show'll never wipe out a Suggestion, it seems. I bet the underlying behaviour hasn't changed an iota, just the visibility of recently deleted shows!


Oh yes, I just realized a fundamental, stupid flaw in my question. When a show expires and needs room to enter into RD, the space the show itself was taking will be used. So an expiring/deleting show will never need to grab space from anywhere. It already has the space it needs.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Oh yes, I just realized a fundamental, stupid flaw in my question. When a show expires and needs room to enter into RD, the space the show itself was taking will be used. So an expiring/deleting show will never need to grab space from anywhere. It already has the space it needs.


Until something else gets moved in there, and then a decision is made on what is permanently deleted. Earlier-recorded (as opposed to earlier-deleted) shows are permanently deleted first.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I like this feature a lot. Used it yesterday for one of those "oops, I deleted by mistake" situations.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

aindik said:


> Until something else gets moved in there, and then a decision is made on what is permanently deleted. Earlier-recorded (as opposed to earlier-deleted) shows are permanently deleted first.


Yes, that's true but is outside the scope of my original, silly question. But I agree that it would make sense to permanantly delete the most recently deleted shows first. It's too bad it doesn't do that, but I also agree with others that the lion's share of the benefit of this new feature is there: i.e. if you realize 5 seconds after you delete a show that you didn't mean to do that, you can still get it back.

But to a small extent it would be nicer if:

a) permanent deletions occurred in order of when the show was temporarily deleted, not recorded, and
b) You could configure a minumum amount of time (say, 24 hours for example) that a deleted show is protected from overwrite by a suggestion.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

timckelley said:


> ... the benefit of this new feature is there: i.e. if you realize 5 seconds after you delete a show that you didn't mean to do that, you can still get it back ...


I got the update, but have not seen anything in my new "Recently Deleted" folder. I even made a point of going there right after deleting a show I'd just finished watching. Nothing. My box is always full recently, rarely more than 3 Suggestions, but you'd think I'd have one show in the RD folder?!?


----------



## flip123 (Feb 11, 2003)

I know this feature was not exactly what I was hoping for. I don't think I ever deleted anything by mistake. No "oops!" moment. What was more common was showing up to work the next day and having this conversation:

- Coworker: "Did you delete Survivor already? I forgot to to set up a new season pass for this season."

- Me: "Yeah, sorry."

I was hoping this new feature would take care of this situation. Now, I could turn off suggestions and I would be set -- but I like suggestions. 

Looking at my two Tivos I have about 20 suggestions on each. About 3-5 suggestions a day. If when I deleted a show it would go in the deleted folder with a timestamp of the delete time and delete older suggestions first, on average my deleted show would stay around for several days. 

I know the feature probably will not change, but if I was in the Tivo development labs when this feature was created, I would have been arguing for this implementation.

Phil


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

flip123 said:


> Looking at my two Tivos I have about 20 suggestions on each. About 3-5 suggestions a day. If when I deleted a show it would go in the deleted folder with a timestamp of the delete time and delete older suggestions first, on average my deleted show would stay around for several days.


I would think it would be hard to compute the survival time of your deleted shows under that proposal. It would depend on how fast TiVo recycles suggestions. TiVo is constantly replacing older suggestions with new suggestions. Under your strategy, the faster TiVo recycles suggestions, the sooner your RD entry will become older than all your suggestions, and hence, eligible for deletion.

I like the idea I've heard proposed where TiVo would give us a user customizable protection time (for example, 24 hours). Any RD entry that sprouts up would be protected for 24 hours from overwrite by a suggestion. Once the 24 hours are up, if TiVo needs space to record a suggestion, then instead of deleting an older suggestion, it would reclaim this expired RD entry's space.

In fact, when TiVo needs space to create a new NP entry, I think it should not touch an RD entry under the 24 hour protection unless there are no suggestions available for deletion. Once the 24 hours are up, I think the NP entry that needs space should get it from the expired RD entry before attempting to delete a suggestion.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

tazzftw said:


> Who was it that said that people will complain about everything?


I don't know, but you're proof that somebody will even complain about somebody else having a complaint.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Waldo50676 said:


> :down: :down: :down:
> 
> What a pain in the back side, I delete programs out the now playing list and now have to open the STUPID recently deleted items folder and delete them again.


LOL wow works as intended


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

flip123 said:


> I know this feature was not exactly what I was hoping for. I don't think I ever deleted anything by mistake. No "oops!" moment. What was more common was showing up to work the next day and having this conversation:
> 
> - Coworker: "Did you delete Survivor already? I forgot to to set up a new season pass for this season."
> 
> ...


Why ever bother deleting anything? It's not as though TiVo won't record stuff because Now Playing is full. I don't believe I've ever deleted anything from a TiVo and I've never missed having something record as a result. RePlayTV is a different story. If that's full, it won't record, so I always have to delete shows from that after watching them.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> Why ever bother deleting anything? It's not as though TiVo won't record stuff because Now Playing is full. I don't believe I've ever deleted anything from a TiVo and I've never missed having something record as a result. RePlayTV is a different story. If that's full, it won't record, so I always have to delete shows from that after watching them.


Because then you wouldn't get any suggestions.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Admittedly my TIVO is large-ish... (125 hours at HIGH quality.. which is what I use) .. but generally.. that gives me at least 10 days to watch something .. and I figure if I haven't watched it by then.. either I need to mark that one item KUID or just let it go... 

Most times - I realize that I recorded something I just didn't really care that much about if I haven't found the time in 14 days.. 

I let the TIVO kind of manage itself for the most part and it works pretty well for me.

YMMV.

J


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, no matter how large the TiVo is, whether it be 100 hours, or 1000 hours... if you let TiVO 'magage itself', and never manually delete a show, eventually the NP will get filled with shows until the box runs out of space. True, as long as you're not setting everything as KUID, you'll never have to worry about not having a new show record, but once the box fills up its NP, you will never get another suggestion until you manually delete some stuff.

Exception to above: If everything you record uses the KAM setting, then it's possible you'll never have to manually delete to avoid losing suggestions, but this is unlikely, because over time, if even a small percentage of what you record doesn't use KAM, eventually you'll fill up NP.

Also, I like to have a fair chunk of free space, because lots of space = lots of suggestions = good chance some of the suggestions will be good shows.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Deleting shows reduces the clutter of the NP list, which is sometimes too much.

Deleting a show means another show you might prefer to keep longer, but don't feel is important enough to change the KU date, doesn't get deleted first.


----------

